# Shenandoah



## Willyg289 (Apr 15, 2012)

Anybody ridden route 11 or fort valley road in VA? I'm thinking of doing a loop from Strasburg south on route 11 then climbing the hill and riding north up fort valley back to Strasburg. Is route 11 ok for bikes? Has shoulder? I was looking for a less travelled leaf peeping ride than Shenandoah national park. Don't want to fight the cars.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't ridden 11, but heading north on Fort Valley rd is fine. You can make pretty good time as it trends downhill after Mass back up toward Front Royal. A few little bumps, but nothing to worry about. I would guess 11 is OK with 81 being right there. Folks in a hurry would, theoretically, take 81. 

Maybe see if there are strava segments on 11: see how many people have ridden them.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I haven't tried 11. But ride a few times a year on fort valley rd, with never a problem. You could make it an out and back.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Im late to this party but Hwy 11 here in Central Va ( around Lexington) is pretty busy and I would not do a long ride on it. It is pretty similar around Staunton as well.


----------



## FireRunner (Jun 13, 2009)

Late to the thread. Try RT340 south of Front Royal to Luray. Most portions of the road are wide and there light traffic so it's easy for cars to go around you.


----------

